# Gibraltar crossing



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone have recent experience crossing into Gibraltar? I was wondering if the queuing situation is any better now than it was a year or so ago.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnBoy said:


> Does anyone have recent experience crossing into Gibraltar? I was wondering if the queuing situation is any better now than it was a year or so ago.


Went into Gib last Tuesday on business.Half an hour to get in and getting out roughly twenty minutes.They are doing extensive work on the crossing going out.Don't know how long it will take to finish.Also the waste ground where you could park in La Linea is now all fenced off and it's all being dug up.what for?Idon't know.I think it's just pot luck and you take your chances.One thing I always do when we go on business is to check for incoming flights as this can put time on getting in.

http://www.frontierqueue.gi/


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Went into Gib last Tuesday on business.Half an hour to get in and getting out roughly twenty minutes.They are doing extensive work on the crossing going out.Don't know how long it will take to finish.Also the waste ground where you could park in La Linea is now all fenced off and it's all being dug up.what for?Idon't know.I think it's just pot luck and you take your chances.One thing I always do when we go on business is to check for incoming flights as this can put time on getting in.


I've been trying to find the "real time" web cam thing of the border crossings - its on here somewhere lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Its on the link that Soulboy posted Jo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

VFR said:


> Its on the link that Soulboy posted Jo.


 DUH!!! lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I went on a shopping trip to Gibraltar on Friday 5 September, and there were no queues longer than they ever were before the extra checks started (arrived approx 11.30 am and left at 4.30 pm).


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I went on a shopping trip to Gibraltar on Friday 5 September, and there were no queues longer than they ever were before the extra checks started (arrived approx 11.30 am and left at 4.30 pm).


Thats nice but sadly Lynn girl,sometimes there can be a difference going in and out.It's just pot luck.You might just get a day where there are lengthy checks and other days when it's in and out.Sometimes Sundays can be the best days to go in and out.Also like I said it's worth checking for flight times as it can put quite a bit of time on your in or out with the barriers coming down for the runway.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Thats nice but sadly Lynn girl,sometimes there can be a difference going in and out.It's just pot luck.You might just get a day where there are lengthy checks and other days when it's in and out.Sometimes Sundays can be the best days to go in and out.Also like I said it's worth checking for flight times as it can put quite a bit of time on your in or out with the barriers coming down for the runway.


GibFrontier; As from 1900hrs Mon 8/9/14 there are traffic diversions at the frontier / Loop area. Please follow directions & drive safely.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

soulboy said:


> Thats nice but sadly Lynn girl,sometimes there can be a difference going in and out.It's just pot luck.You might just get a day where there are lengthy checks and other days when it's in and out.Sometimes Sundays can be the best days to go in and out.Also like I said it's worth checking for flight times as it can put quite a bit of time on your in or out with the barriers coming down for the runway.


I'm sure it is different on different days, must be very frustrating for people who have to do it every day. I've looked at the site you linked to and sometimes it's horrendous. Before September, I hadn't been since March and on that occasion we had to leave our coach in La Linea and walk across the border, the queue was so bad.

The OP just asked what people's recent experiences were so I described mine (and obviously I wasn't going in or coming out at peak times for workers, either).


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I'm sure it is different on different days, must be very frustrating for people who have to do it every day. I've looked at the site you linked to and sometimes it's horrendous. Before September, I hadn't been since March and on that occasion we had to leave our coach in La Linea and walk across the border, the queue was so bad.
> 
> The OP just asked what people's recent experiences were so I described mine (and obviously I wasn't going in or coming out at peak times for workers, either).


Thats nice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Thats nice



What is????

Jo x


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses and for that very useful link to the webcams.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> What is????
> 
> Jo x


Your Avatar !! :hug:


----------

